# Had a quick look at the 2014 Burton Diodes and Genesis...



## 604al

Had a quick look at the 2014 Burton Diodes and Genesis and here's what I noticed:

Genesis:
- new toe/ankle ladders that are grooved on both sides along with a matching ratchet system/buckle. Also on the Diodes. I briefly played with them and they seemed fine, but I've never had a problem with the original ratchets so I wonder why they changed them... are they running out of improvements to make? I assume this means you can't use older style ratchets, so finding spares in a pinch may be an issue. 
- new (plastic?) ankle strap. Also on the Diodes. When I first saw the catalogue I figured it would be the same material as ride's toe straps, but to my surprise they're a hard plastic with slight give in them. My friend tried them out and didn't have any complaints, but it does make the binding look like a cheap toy. 

Diodes:
- gone are the two layer padding on the inside of the highback and footbed... it's only a single layer now like other baseplate padding and the highback padding is only a single small layer on the bottom of the highback and bare at the top, so those complaints have been heard loud and clear.
- The highback looks plastic now as you can't see the carbon weave, but I was told otherwise by the rep. If it's painted over I assume that'll chip quickly. 
- The FLAD looks solid and is easy to adjust.


----------



## pdxrealtor

604al said:


> Had a quick look at the 2014 Burton Diodes and Genesis and here's what I noticed:
> 
> Genesis:
> - new toe/ankle ladders that are grooved on both sides along with a matching ratchet system/buckle. Also on the Diodes. I briefly played with them and they seemed fine, but I've never had a problem with the original ratchets so I wonder why they changed them... are they running out of improvements to make? I assume this means you can't use older style ratchets, so finding spares in a pinch may be an issue.
> - new (plastic?) ankle strap. Also on the Diodes. When I first saw the catalogue I figured it would be the same material as ride's toe straps, but to my surprise they're a hard plastic with slight give in them. My friend tried them out and didn't have any complaints, but it does make the binding look like a cheap toy.
> 
> Diodes:
> - gone are the two layer padding on the inside of the highback and footbed... it's only a single layer now like other baseplate padding and the highback padding is only a single small layer on the bottom of the highback and bare at the top, so those complaints have been heard loud and clear.
> - The highback looks plastic now as you can't see the carbon weave, but I was told otherwise by the rep. If it's painted over I assume that'll chip quickly.
> - The FLAD looks solid and is easy to adjust.


Nice. I was trying to get info on these a couple days ago, the diodes. How is the FWLA dialed in now? Any pics available? 

Do you know if any strength improvements have been made to the highback? Over 2013, which I was told are improved over the 2012s. 

Great ino- thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

604al said:


> Diodes:
> - gone are the two layer padding on the inside of the highback and footbed... it's only a single layer now like other baseplate padding and the highback padding is only a single small layer on the bottom of the highback and bare at the top, so those complaints have been heard loud and clear.
> - The highback looks plastic now as you can't see the carbon weave, but I was told otherwise by the rep. If it's painted over I assume that'll chip quickly.
> - The FLAD looks solid and is easy to adjust.


Hooray!
I would love to see diodes evolve into the perfect mix of performance and durability.


----------



## Lamps

ETM said:


> Hooray!
> I would love to see diodes evolve into the perfect mix of performance and durability.


A lot of us would. Burton has the design all worked out too, but it would be made of Unobtanium so can't be done.


----------



## 604al

pdxrealtor said:


> Nice. I was trying to get info on these a couple days ago, the diodes. How is the FWLA dialed in now? Any pics available?
> 
> Do you know if any strength improvements have been made to the highback? Over 2013, which I was told are improved over the 2012s.
> 
> Great ino- thanks again! :thumbsup:


Sorry don't have pics of the Diodes, but forward lean IIRC is like a cleaner, smaller version of the higher end union adjusters. Not sure if it's any stronger, as they had to put a slot in the carbon highback for the FLAD. 

Here's some pics of the ankle strap and new ladders on the genesis (same as diodes):


----------



## ETM

Screw type ladders! fuck yeah!!


----------



## hktrdr

ETM said:


> Screw type ladders! fuck yeah!!


Not screw type, just angled to prevent wear when the effort/pull is off-center.
In fact, they are two-sided ladders - the 'inside' teeth are still perpendicular.


----------



## pdxrealtor

They look like a screw type design, just like on a worm clamp. That ankle strap/ratchet mimics a worm clamp.....

Thanks for posting the pics 604! Those things look space age.....


----------



## hktrdr

pdxrealtor said:


> Nice. I was trying to get info on these a couple days ago, the diodes. How is the FWLA dialed in now? Any pics available?
> 
> Do you know if any strength improvements have been made to the highback? Over 2013, which I was told are improved over the 2012s.
> 
> Great ino- thanks again! :thumbsup:


Diode FLAD (not my pix).


----------



## pdxrealtor

hktrdr said:


> Diode FLAD (not my pix).


Thx. They're all over google images too. 

A burton CSR told me the highbacks have more torsional flex, straps, ratchets, pads, and a new highback, but base plate is the same. I can't remember exactly, I've been messing with bindings so much lately, but I think the rep told me the highbacks are either carbon injected plastic or a layer of plastic over the fiberglass. Something like that. 

For someone who doesn't already have diodes they're happy with these look like a nice buy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM

they look really nice


----------



## kaborkian

I had a 2014 genesis in my hands a month ago or so. Red on black, would be perfect for my cobra...it got taken away and stashed before i could leave with it  

It's crazy light weight. The double ladder works very well. I have concerns that the ankle strap won't be very comfy, but I've read otherwise.

Edit: not sure what I think about the genesis highbacks, seems kind of gimmicky to me


From a design standpoint, the new helical gear to helical tooth strap setup is a MUCH stronger design. If you think about what is happening, there are always 3 or 4 teeth engaged. As you crank on it, one tooth on one edge disengages as the next one on th opposite side is engaging. With a straight bar design, the entire tooth changes angle all at the same time, and so depending where you are on the tooth, it could be connections just on the very tip, or deep in the groove, or somewhere in between. Friction on the straight design is much higher and wears much faster.

Given all that, you could still have a strait gear that works better than a helical gear. The helical design is more complicated. Did burton get it right? Looked like it to me from the few minutes I messed with it, but time will tell.


----------



## timmytard

From a design standpoint said:


> Pretty sure they had to put teeth on the back of the ladders.
> 
> It would appear to me, once tight, there would be to much pressure on one side of the ratchet.
> Causing it to explode.
> Not while doing it up, but holding it in place once tight.
> 
> If it didn't need it, they definitely wouldn't have put teeth on the back.
> 
> 
> TT


----------

